# Interesting silenced pistol



## Kraut783 (May 21, 2017)

I like the idea of this....knowing that this kind of design will just get better.

Looks like something out of Bladerunner.

Maxim 9 | Integrally Suppressed Pistol | SilencerCo.com


----------



## SpitfireV (May 21, 2017)

Looks like a black taser.


----------



## Topkick (May 21, 2017)

I thought it would be heavier but it's about the same weight as a 1911. Interesting...yep.


----------



## Gunz (May 21, 2017)

Too chunky.

I like the deliberate act of threading the suppressor onto the barrel and I like the sinister look of a suppressor on a firearm.


----------



## Kraut783 (May 21, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Too chunky.
> 
> I like the deliberate act of threading the suppressor onto the barrel and I like the sinister look of a suppressor on a firearm.



True, it is chunky....but....I like how people are thinking and producing ideas like this.


----------



## Kraut783 (May 21, 2017)

Probably a bit easier to handle than.....


----------



## DocIllinois (May 21, 2017)

If the big front end reduces recoil, I'm all for this design.

I do wonder if the process to buy it takes the usual time to purchase a suppressor - up to 9 months.

(A moot point in Illinois, anyway, being a No Suppressors For You! state.)


----------



## Gunz (May 22, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> True, it is chunky....but....I like how people are thinking and producing ideas like this.



It's a great idea. Be interesting to see where it leads.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 17, 2017)

Colion Nior did a pretty good review of it.....range review starts at the 2:40 mark


----------

